# Thoughts as to this species???



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Random wood no idea as to what it is, "feels solid almost ?? I would say dense to" very dense IMHO but again I am not a doctor. ***updated to describe what I feel the wood feels like.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That thar' is a dead-ringer for Alder!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

DS I tend to agree with you-


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

It does look like alder, but there is no way alder could be considered "very dense"....


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Beech?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

soft maple


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hmm, I see you guys are running the list too. If its maple someone wasted a ton of it on pallet runners.


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

Why not hard maple? That would be my guess - very dense as a rule, light colored, same grain patterns.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Beech NO
Soft maple NO J-bay rarely do I disagree with you- but at first I thought soft maple- then I have been using Alder for the last 20 yrs in Phoenix, but I wasn't sure. DS replied, Alder; check out his profile; the dude has experience… Sorry J I'm going with DS and my 20 years using this stuff. 
Will there be a final answer? I hope so……..
Att is a pic from my wood bin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Hmm, I see you guys are running the list too. If its maple someone wasted a ton of it on pallet runners.
> 
> - doubleG469


You cheated! You didn't say pallet wood- and now J Bay will be wrong
ALDER


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Could also be birch.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Hard maple to me.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> soft maple
> 
> - jbay


x2


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is maple, most likely hard maple like sugar maple or rock maple.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like I am going to have to take a sample to local guys and see if anyone can be more definitive. I am trying to decide if it's acceptable for cutting boards? or if I need to keep it to the side for other projects.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Any idea of the origin of the pallet? I had a couple of commercial dishwashers (from Canada) shipped to me and the skids were all white oak, including the 5"x5" runners


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

> Any idea of the origin of the pallet? I had a couple of commercial dishwashers (from Canada) shipped to me and the skids were all white oak, including the 5"x5" runners
> 
> - ChefHDAN


No clue, they were huge. Each were minimum 8 ft with 3 runners per and boards of the same material. and covered in 3/4" MDF. (which is why I grabbed them originally to use the mdf for some equipment stands. Surprise Surprise! I am heading down stairs in a bit to see if the last one is still there.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

No matter the species, I wouldn't use any pallet wood for cutting boards. You don't know where that wood has been or what was put on it or has gotten on it.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

> No matter the species, I wouldn t use any pallet wood for cutting boards. You don t know where that wood has been or what was put on it or has gotten on it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good point.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I said that alder couldn't be considered dense, but it could appear so if it were wet. Pallet wood might perhaps be either green or soaked which might lead to some weight. To me, the top photo has little horizontal crack or ray lines that are very consistent with alder. I've worked with a fair amount of alder in my life and I'm not sure whether maples have these small cracks.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I had just ordered 400bf of Alder not ten minutes before this post came up. I'm really sure it's Alder.

You wouldn't consider it to be a dense wood for sure, but if it is green pallet wood, it could be heavier, I suppose.

Hard Maple is either white, or very pale yellow. Birch usually has white and red sap/heart wood. Beech is more Salmon color and has rays that are missing from this image.

I can walk out to my wood pile and see boards just like his picture and they are ALDER.
Red Alder, to be specific, from the Pacific North West coast of Oregon and Washington State.

Its history of pallet wood aside, Alder is commonly used for breadboards as is Maple.

As long as it wasn't contaminated by whatever leaking industrial waste it was carrying in its previous life, it should be okay.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Hmm, I see you guys are running the list too. If its maple someone wasted a ton of it on pallet runners.
> 
> - doubleG469


actually, maple is used in pallets often. usually cut from lower grade logs. i saw maple, oak,ash, birch,poplar, and even cherry go through the pallet mill i worked at years ago.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I said that alder couldn t be considered dense, but it could appear so if it were wet. Pallet wood might perhaps be either green or soaked which might lead to some weight. * To me, the top photo has little horizontal crack or ray lines that are very consistent with alder*.. I ve worked with a fair amount of alder in my life and I m not sure whether maples have these small cracks.
> 
> - LiveEdge


Nailed it. No question…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

A Maple


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

DS, Nubs and myself say Alder- So far we have 3 Alder, based on our knowledgeable expertise. Compared other wood specie without support…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> DS, Nubs and myself say Alder- So far we have 3 Alder, based on our knowledgeable expertise. Compared other wood specie without support…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That not proof it's alder. It just 3 of you think it alder. Pictures on the internet can be deceiving. How can alder be very dense?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AL- My decision was based on DS's post and reading his background and his second post, my experience for 20 years using this stuff and the picture that was originally posted. ALDER


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have seen a lot of oak that as cracks like that from what I think is drying it to fast.

This is a piece of alder from my shop.










This is the OP wood.










I can't say for sure so I'm no saying.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Many thanks for your efforts and the others, for I would honestly like to know.
But will we get a final honest answer? I hope so.
ps look to your lower right in the photo - to me it is a match. Please join us 3 to make it 4


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I still believe that it is maple. In this link there are some comparison pics of alder and maple.

http://www.woodcraftind.com/downloads/WoodcraftIndustries-Wood-Characteristics.pdf


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, I will take a piece by the local wood guys and see what they think it is. Unfortunately I think I will run into the same issue there with everyone having an opinion. In the woodcraft book I think it most resembles the grain patterns of the soft maple. Alaskaguy the alder you have looks more orange-ish while the boards I have after planing look more grey to beige in hue.

I thank you all for the input and as a consolation prize I will provide you each with a 2×2x.25" piece for your amusement. Just send me your address and $39.95 to cover shipping and handling…. (that's a joke right there folks)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like maple to me, and based on the statement that it is very dense, rules out alder.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Regardless what it actually is, I vote "not Alder."


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Ok, I will take a piece by the local wood guys and see what they think it is. *Unfortunately I think I will run into the same issue there with everyone having an opinion*. In the woodcraft book I think it most resembles the grain patterns of the soft maple. Alaskaguy the alder you have looks more orange-ish while the boards I have after planing look more grey to beige in hue.
> 
> I thank you all for the input and as a consolation prize I will provide you each with a 2×2x.25" piece for your amusement. Just send me your address and $39.95 to cover shipping and handling…. (that s a joke right there folks)
> 
> - doubleG469


Seeing it and holding it, anybody with wood experience, will be able to tell you that it's maple.
Here are 2 pieces from my shop, see if you can tell the difference.









I still think it's maple, whether it's soft or hard I'm thinking by the closeness of the end grain rings it could be hard.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

> Seeing it and holding it, anybody with wood experience, will be able to tell you that it s maple.
> Here are 2 pieces from my shop, see if you can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> ...


I am by far a "wood expert" and just started this hobby, but by your photo I'd say it more to the lower. But again it's like being at the eye doc and him asking number 1 or number 2 which is better…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

What I meant was that taking it to some of your local guys, 
"seeing it and holding it" they should be able to determine it without just opinion guesses.

(unless you live in Northern Nevada) LOL


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> Seeing it and holding it, anybody with wood experience, will be able to tell you that it s maple.
> 
> - jbay


In all fairness, it IS difficult to tell from just a photo. I can see the point of view that it could be Maple.
For me, the color is off, but that could be more to do with photography than wood species.

Alder is NOT considered a dense wood. With the right lighting, could this be a piece of Maple looking like Alder? Perhaps.

Here is Alder in the shop here;


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Dang sure looks like alder to me too. The giveaway are the non-grain lines running along the grain, and the light color.

But Alder isn't "dense" by any stretch of the imagination. It's an extremely soft wood that you can dent with your fingernail- kinda like a soft pine it's so soft. So if it is indeed Alder, then it's gotta be soaking wet…

If you rip it with a dull blade, it'll have the "fuzzies" along the cut, and if you cross cut it, there will be tearout, just like with soft pine.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Photos of wood on the internet.

I have 3 computers in my home. I can take the same photo and view it on each computer and each one will cast a different hue to the wood. In my picture the hue different that my eye see it. In real life it much lighter than in the picture.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AK and UnderDog come on and join us for ALDER- there are only 3 for Alder, out of 39 posts and 499 views. Wouldn't you like to be one of 4 or 5 who got it correct? If I am wrong I will apploogize to J-Bay…
FYI http://northwesthardwoods.com/products/pallet-stock/


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

For those who are hung up on "dense", the issue is that is a subjective word without an actual weight. It will feel dense to someone who works with balsa all the time. If will feel light if you've been working with exotics like ipe. As mentioned, moisture content also matters.

Can you dent it with your fingernail? If so, it is NOT maple. Some alder is that soft, but depends on the tree it came from. So if it does NOT dent, it could be either.

If you know it is dry, then weighing it will likely be helpful. According to wood database, alder is 28lbs. per cubic foot while hard maple is 44lbs. That's a large enough difference that you could probably decide with a scale. BUT, you would need to know the moisture content.

Are there any knots in parts you didn't photograph? Alder knots, to my eye, are fairly recognizable. Small ones will be tight while larger will often be partially or completely removed.

I'm going to take a picture of some alder in my woodshop when I get home to demonstrate those small crack lines. If someone would do that with a piece of maple they have, then I'll relent a little. If nobody can show a maple with those lines, then I think it's nailed.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> AK and UnderDog come on and join us for ALDER- there are only 3 for Alder, out of 39 posts and 499 views. Wouldn t you like to be one of 4 or 5 who got it correct?
> 
> *If I am wrong I will apploogize to J-Bay..*.
> FYI http://northwesthardwoods.com/products/pallet-stock/
> ...


Doesn't matter either way, maple or alder no apology necessary.
I believe we are all only guessing for fun, To hard to tell from computer pics anyway,


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't remember Maple having those lines either…

Thing is, I have run a molder for years and years. I've had, quite literally, MILES and MILES of Maple go through my hands… AD NAUSEUM. Mind numbing beyond belief!

The up side is that I think I can recognize maple when I have it in my hands now….

If the OP will stick a fingernail in his sample and let us know if it's fairly soft, then I think we can rest assured it's Alder.

If you want, I can walk out to the shop and pick up several pieces of each, and post a picture up here…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Alder has narrower and straighter lines. It's also more brown than red. Softer more lightweight wood.
Alder:








Maple has some wandery fat, wormy looking lines, and is more a reddish color. Harder and heavier than Alder.
Maple:









***EDIT*
I notice that the grain lines in maple are more sharply defined as well. Looking at the Alder those lines are more diffuse and shaded…


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

> Thing is, I have run a molder for years and years. I ve had, quite literally, MILES and MILES of Maple go through my hands… AD NAUSEUM. Mind numbing beyond belief!
> 
> The up side is that I think I can recognize maple when I have it in my hands now….


The only potential issue is there is more than one type of maple. Here in Oregon I only see Bigleaf Maple and so my personal experience will be less relevant to whatever might show up in Texas.

I still think you are right thought…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep. Different species of course will look different.
But not fundamentally different like Alder and Maple.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> If someone would do that with a piece of maple they have, then I ll relent a little. If nobody can show a maple with those lines, then I think it s nailed.
> - LiveEdge


This is a piece of soft maple I grabbed out of the scrap bin








Another(different) piece









Alder out of the scrap bin.









Another









Ive seen the streaks in soft maple longer than these examples, these are a bit shorter than I would typically see(was just two scraps I picked up), but not much. I buy in the neighborhood of 5 mfbm/month. It's typically from the same mill, not always. 
I've also seen the longer streaks in the alder we buy, but it isn't as common as the streaks in the soft maple I see.
What you see above is normal/average for the alder I see everyday, no, or very limited streaks. I buy about 1 mfbm/month of alder.

I have no idea the species of alder I bring in. 'Pretty sure' the Soft Maple is Silver.

I'm stubborn….I'm still sticking with soft maple 

Hope you find out for sure Gary



> What I meant was that taking it to some of your local guys,
> "seeing it and holding it" they should be able to determine it without just opinion guesses.
> - jbay


Yep


> I believe we are all only guessing for fun, To hard to tell from computer pics anyway,
> - jbay


Another yep….


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

And the answer is, NO fingernail will NOT dent this wood.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

I am going back to Rockler timorrow to probably buy their hplv sprauer that's on sale for $149 (by the way anu experience with that machine?) I will see if anyone is familiar with it.

Tony your pics og maple are the closest ive seen to it yet. I am going out on a limb and call it for Maple but will get a definitive answer.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Possibly ash. Dense, almost oak-like feel. The ash here is ring porous with a distinct grain but is finer than oak. Is it ring porous? I can't tell for sure from the pictures, though it looks possible. 
Alder isn't all that dense. Medium weight, similar to soft maple in density (at least to me) though the grain does look similar to alder.

I live around the corner from a fairly large saw mill that processes alder and maple pretty much exclusively. The good stuff gets sawn into lumber, the rest becomes pallets. They have pallets of pre-cut pallet runners sitting outside. It's very possible to get alder and maple pallet wood.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I would say with confidence it's not ash.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Definitely not Ash, because ash has really open pores, and the pores aren't even visible on the OPs pic.

But the more I look at the OPs pic, and my picture of Maple, I'm thinking that it must be some kind of Maple - especially since it can't be dented easily with a fingernail.

The lines in the OPs pic are not as straight or narrow as the lines in Alder, and the grain isn't as diffuse. Imma go back with the Maple…


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Take that piece of wood to Rockler with you. They may have some clue.

I have the HF version of that sprayer and it works pretty good for water based finishes. You can also get it a lot cheaper at HF with one of their 20% coupons.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Scottm thanks for the heads up, i will look at HF tonight


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

On second though. It could also be Chinese elm.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a piece of alder. I can scratch it with my fingernail barely.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a piece of alder. I can scratch it with my fingernail barely.










Another piece and this one I can't scratch


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Live Edge- good research


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Scottm thanks for the heads up, i will look at HF tonight


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok are all the guesses in? I have a final, definitive answer!!!! Drum Roll Please….

It is









That's right, Pecan. Rockler manager actually has a degree in horticulture and it took him all of 5 seconds… I was a little surprised by the id…

Thank you all for playing this round of NAME THAT SPECIES!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The fact you said it was dense is why I would never say it was alder. Thanks for getting a reliable answer>


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL, I don't think this is over….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Now I'm thinking it's plain ole tree wood from a tree.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait'll D-W learns he couldn't vote it into being ash.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's Wenge.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

well, shiver me timbers, I wuz rong. Are you sure it's not Hickory? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> LOL, I don t think this is over….
> 
> - jbay


You are correct Jbay- response coming soon…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Before I respond to this curmudgeon Smitty let me say that he is 'blocked' from a former encounter that I had with him. Now he thinks that he is in a safe zone on someone else's forum- here come the attacks.



> Wait ll D-W learns he couldn t vote it into being ash.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I ask why the attacks on me. I would never guess "ash". Please explain your hateful attacks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not hateful at all, I've never been. Time to lighten up a bit, D-W. Your block, although it is no skin off my nose, was misplaced. So I've responded in kind. Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Not hateful at all, I ve never been. Time to lighten up a bit, D-W.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


How can I lighten up! IT IS ALDER, IT IS ALDER ALDER ALDER  but as



> Now I m thinking it s plain ole tree wood from a tree.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Final answer "plain ole tree"


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Me thinks the horticulturist has never cut a piece of wood before and maybe should have looked at it a little longer before making a snap judgement. 

Maybe a new picture showing the whole board, perhaps a different section with different light and a new pic of the end grain sanded smooth so that you can see it.

Or, maybe "plain ole tree" is good enough…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If DW was a flower he'd be a pansy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this going to turn into a pop corn post?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Unless you take the worst pic's in the world Gary, (actual species changing pics) that ain't Pecan (basically hickory).
http://www.wood-database.com/pecan/
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pecan.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_hickory_vs_pecan.htm

If you're still interested in playing, do as jbay suggested and take a few more pics of the face grain and clean end grain(the more the better).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am taken by your interest in me Fridge


> If DW was a flower he d be a pansy.
> 
> - TheFridge


 The pansy is a beautiful flower








Do you find me attractive?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Is this going to turn into a pop corn post?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I think it already did.



> I am taken by your interest in me Fridge
> 
> Do you find me attractive?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No. But if you were an alder tree you could have my babies.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

no skin off my nose, I'll play along. I'll be in tbe garage today and will take some more pics in sunlight and sanded


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can distinguish red alder and maple by the medullary ray structure, but it takes a magnified close up of a clean slice of the end grain. They are very similar otherwise. Very similar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Fridge








(This is an Alder bloom) I do not think that your type could make this happen.
You come across as more of the KUDZU type


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sounds like DW and Fridge are having their own conversation, but back on topic.

Here we go

Raw board









Raw End Grain









Planed









Cross Cut









Sanded from 60 - 320 grit indoors









Sanded from 60 - 320 grit indoors End Grain









Sanded from 60 - 320 grit outdoors









Sanded from 60 - 320 grit outdoors end grain


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Face looks more like Alder to me now!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Acer saccharinum (soft Maple) 
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/maple,%20soft.htm
Scroll about 1/3 of the way down the page to the sample from The New York State College of Forestry.

I'm stickin' to my guns (I might be shootin' blanks though lol).


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for the better pics.
I was wrong. Not ash.

The end grain does look like it could be maple.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe back to maple?
This gives me question.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

For people who work with maple, do the knots typically come out like that? I know they come out with alder all the time as they tend to crack down the middle and then half or the whole knot comes out when loose.

Of interest, however, the swirl of growth lines around the knot shown is, to my eye, closer to examples of hard maple than examples of red alder which seem to have less swirling.

I'm still leaning alder. I don't have a ton of experience with pecan, but it just seems so unlikely to me. That would be an awfully boring piece of pecan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

To: DG and others First let me thank DG for this post. IMHO this has been one of the best forums, that I have seen, on LJ's. DG you have done great in posting new photos. I especially like the way you addressed me and Fridge, excuse me.
What frustrates me is- "What is the name of that piece of wood. I will stick by Alder but Maple was/is my second choice." But more importantly, who will decide the answer. To me not a horticulturist from Rockler, but this is your forum….
Great job keeping this together through a Saturday nite.
Maple bloom-


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

DW thanks, i have to take some Mesquite out to the mill in Sanger soon so i will take it with me and see if they can get a definitive answer. unless someone in North Dallas has a handy dandy mill to cut up the Mesquite i have (beetles getting into to it) and last pricing i got from a mobile guy was down right insulting $1500 minimums


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Me and DW are cool.

I like pitching and he likes catching, so the relationship works really well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Me and DW are cool.
> 
> I like pitching and he likes catching, so the relationship works really well.
> 
> - TheFridge


Same here- Lets get to what the heck this is!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish we had had this picture from the beginning…

The grain color of the sapwood and heartwood denoted by the red line in this pic is totally consistent with Pecan. Pecan is also consistent with the "it's dense" description.

There is quite a bit of Pecan in my rack. (Poor lighting has washed out the proper colors, I'm afraid)










That color transition is NOT consistent with Alder. It could be consistent with Soft Maple, but, not typically so brown and yellow as this.

I might have to agree with the guy who got a hands on view.

I change my vote.
Pecan

EDIT: It's hard to believe the OP pic and the latest one come from the same board. I still see Alder when I look at the first pic, but I see Pecan in the latest pic. Weird.


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have ZERO idea what this wood might be, but pallet runners are often South American Hardwoods. The diversity of species in the Tropical rain forests of South America is so huge pinning a board to a species of tree may be nearly impossible. It's possible this tree hasn't even been classified by scientists yet. Sometimes a broad category can be assigned like 'oak' or 'maple' but not always.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I have ZERO idea what this wood might be, but pallet runners are often South American Hardwoods. The diversity of species in the Tropical rain forests of South America is so huge pinning a board to a species of tree may be nearly impossible. It s possible this tree hasn t even been classified by scientists yet. Sometimes a broad category can be assigned like oak or maple but not always.
> 
> - Ted78


So then, it could be plain ole tree wood from a tree.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

"Rock", "Sugar", "Brown", "White", "Hard" are all Acer Saccharum - same tree - same sap.

"Soft" Maples are Bigleaf Maple (Acer macrophyllum), Box Elder (Acer negundo), Red Maple (Acer rubrum), Silver Maple (Acer saccharinum), Striped Maple (Acer pensylvanicum)

If you can dent a fresh milled crisp edge with your finger nail, it's a 99% chance it's not "Hard" Maple.

If it is worth your effort you can weigh it and calc the density - it should be 40-50 lbs/cu-ft at a 12% moisture content.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

BTW - based on the "look" and your assessment of the feel I'd guess Hard Maple too


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

From the original picture, to me Alder, maybe Maple. As the forum progressed - new pictures, barbed comments between "fellow Jocks" it has been quite of a forum. I am having a hard time with the "horticulturist's opinion" he didn't explain to us as to "why" it was Pecan. Many of you posted observations relating to color, knots and growth rings or justification as to how your answers were derived. Secondly, I discounted pecan; how could pecan be used as a "stringer or cant" on a pallet? I contacted 2 pallet manufactures, they never heard of pecan being used, but one checked to in to the types of wood used in pallets- "mixed hardwoods" Therefore, our sample could have been Pecan.
Unless, I could touch, feel, or cut it- I will have to say go with- So then, it could be plain ole tree wood from a tree.
Fridge- but if I were a Pecan tree…


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

I can say I never thought this would bring such an interesting conversational thread. Sanding it up to 320 has the nicest feel, almost silk sheet softness (still cant dent it with a fingernail)

If anyone else is in the Dallas area and truly truly curious, let me know I'll send ya my address and you can come bask in the wonder of my fabulous pallet wood.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

DoubleG, do you have access to a scale? Can you weigh the piece and calculate the volume of the board?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you have a sharp hand plane? If the surface after planing is glassy smooth, that's a plus for hard maple. Hard maple can also have strong variation between the white and brown wood or more subtle.

Fugging Fridge you crack me up.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Send the damned piece of wood to me. I'll take it our college extension service and they will tell me what it is.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Wouldn't it be funny if this pallet was made from Maple, Alder AND Pecan? ! ? !


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

> Wouldn t it be funny if this pallet was made from Maple, Alder AND Pecan? ! ? !
> 
> - DS


ok that's some funny ******************** right there!

no scale, hand planes are dull as all get out.

send me your address alaska and i will send you a slice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Wouldn t it be funny if this pallet was made from Maple, Alder AND Pecan? ! ? !
> 
> - DS


From what the rep told me- their pallets are made from "mixed hardwoods", very possible.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

OK, I'm running out of ideas for how to differentiate the two short of a scale or sending me a slice so I can do good macro images of the endgrain and pores (which I could do). I've got two more ideas.

1) Does it burn easily when cutting? I'm not saying alder doesn't burn, but I think maple burns quite easily.

2) How does it roast in the oven? Hard maple should turn dark brown. I'm actually not sure what alder would do, but it doesn't have as much sugar content and so shouldn't carmelize like maple would.

Otherwise, if you really want, send me a slice and I'll do some macro photography and maybe we could settle this.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Pecan is Ring-porous, soft maple and Alder are porous-diffuse. 
The end grain picture that Gary posted 'looks' like it's porous-diffuse, and none of the face grain pictures show any open grain(ring-porous) that I can see. 
Gary, you should be able to easily tell by looking closely at the end grain….It'll have small open pores if it's ring-porous, no open pores if it's porous-diffuse.

Gary's picture









Picture of Pecan end grain I swiped from the hobbit.









I took some more pictures while I was in the shop today of both Alder and Soft Maple….and I did manage to find a piece of Alder with the longer streaks in it.
Side by side



























Notice the chatoyance in the Alder sample's above. Anywhere there's a directional change in the grain it's pretty prominent. Not so much with the Soft Maple.

A couple of end grain pics.
Maple









Alder









Interesting note.
On this end grain picture of the Alder, the streak (ray?) on the top shows through on the end grain, similar to a medulary ray…maybe thats what it is? 
I cut through several of the streaks, the all showed through the end grain. Nothing discernible on the Maple.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

liveedge it does burn easily cuttting along grain.

i will slice anyone that wants a piece and send it to you.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are some great pictures, Tony. It's those rays that still make me think alder. The maple marks seem thicker and prone to curving. Often, to me, they look like long commas. Looking back at the very first picture by the OP, I swear those look like those ray lines of the alder.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Those are some great pictures, Tony. It s those rays that still make me think alder. The maple marks seem thicker and prone to curving. Often, to me, they look like long commas. Looking back at the very first picture by the OP, I swear those look like those ray lines of the alder.
> 
> - LiveEdge


The rays are the only thing that suggest Alder to me, and they're only barely 'more Alderish' to me. Everything else says Soft Maple to my eye.
This thread is another perfect example of how difficult it can be to ID lumber from nothing more than a few crappy(nothing against your photog skills Gary) pictures.
In 'real life'....it would take a split second to ID one or the other, even if it was an oddball piece…..the two really aren't even similar.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tony is exactly right. pecan is ring porous and is a hickory. The OP's wood is diffuse porous. Like Tony pointed out, alder and maple are both diffuse porous. Alder has small medullary rays with a few random very large rays which can be seen in Tony's last pic. Maple has all small medullary rays that are very hard to see with the naked eye. I still believe that it is maple.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm still sticking with maple, especially after those better pix….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, did anyone notice that color of that dress? hahaha!


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

so the outside edges is the mystery wood with howard cutting board oil.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

save it or firewood? hackberry or such…


















would use it for junky funky projects…


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

Nice piece of wood!
Depends on how punky it is but it has some great spalting.
Resaw it and make a small cabinet with bookmatched door panels. That or something like a jewelry box or humidor.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I like some psalter hackberry. Resaw it. Good jewelry box size.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

resaw done, using it in a project i have upcoming. i have three 24 - 36 inchers left. I've started calling it cammo wood, has some great greens and tans in it.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

> so the outside edges is the mystery wood with howard cutting board oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alder tends to be darker than maple in my experience. Maybe alder?


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok so it's official, I finally made time to get down to Hardwood Lumber Co in Dallas to pick up some Hickory and Mahogany and Sapele for a wedding gift cutting board. And I actually remembered to take a section for them to look at. 3 views and all 3 said the same thing…..

Hard Maple.

So daddy has a BUNCH of Maple for cutting boards, SCORE!

Thanks guys for the debate it was informative.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update Gary, I'm glad the mystery is solved!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker


That's it?? LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

And the winner is J-Bay!!!!!!!!!! I could not have lost to a better Jock-


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I still think it is alder… but maybe it's maple…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> And the winner is J-Bay!!!!!!!!!! I could not have lost to a better Jock-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, but I was only 80% right (said soft maple)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> And the winner is J-Bay!!!!!!!!!! I could not have lost to a better Jock-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What about AJ2 , Matt Rogers, bondogaposis and WDHLT15 ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AG- What about them? My comment was to J-bay in a jesting manner. If it makes you happy the the Dovetail Meister AJ2 actually stated first Hard Maple. 
I am content with my choice given the circumstances - Alder


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I will never speculate again about a species based solely on photographs!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I don't care what they say. It's alder dammit.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AG- What about them? My comment was to J-bay in a jesting manner. If it makes you happy the the Dovetail Meister AJ2 actually stated first Hard Maple.
> I am content with my choice given the circumstances - Alder
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You obliviously couldn't or wouldn't understand .


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AK guy provocateur- review your +posts+ you are a fence sitter taking swipes at me! I stood my ground ALDER given the circumstances. Go away troll or explain yourself further… 
When Benson said to Quayle " You are no John Kennedy" I say to you, "You are no Dick Proenneke…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

DICK PROENNEKE-


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AK guy provocateur- review your +posts+ you are a fence sitter taking swipes at me! I stood my ground ALDER given the circumstances. Go away troll or explain yourself further…
> When Benson said to Quayle " You are no John Kennedy" I say to you, "You are no Dick Proenneke…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why can't you just give credit where credit is due.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I finally received a piece of the wood and have some high quality pictures to post, but I'm going to try to get one more of the endgrain first.

I had voted for alder previous and now I do not think that's what it is, but I'm not positive yet it is maple. Stay tuned.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, the wood came in roughly at 55 lbs/cu ft. The volume is accurate, but my scale isn't. I'll get an accurate weight at work tomorrow. It has a mild chatoyance. It has no real characteristic smell. First picture is the tangential face. Second image is the longitudinal face. Third image is endgrain (wet). The three images are progressively magnified. In otherwords those flecks are not that big to the naked eye.

I think the endgrain rays rule it out as being red alder.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I really am beginning to hate this thread… ;-)

Who took my popcorn? ! ? !

Guess I'll hafta' make some more. >sigh<

P.S. *NOT* Alder


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice pics, the piece I showed HLC said the red flecks moved his decision to being maple


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of butcher block tops use the Maple edge grain (like pic 2) to showcase the flecks.

The end grain looks like a scene from another planet.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Alder….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pictures!
No doubt in my mind now….Hard Maple.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Great pictures!
> No doubt in my mind now….Alder.
> 
> - Tony_S


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, Alder. No need to explain further, other than it's what I want it to be.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Great pictures!
> No doubt in my mind now….Alder.
> 
> - Tony_S
> ...


HA! Lets settle on…Hard Alderple?

Sounds dirty…..


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's so hard…


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

> Great pictures!
> No doubt in my mind now….Hard Maple.
> 
> - Tony_S


Thanks. I'd agree. I think the endgrain is odd because of potential infiltration over the years by fungi? It's definitely not as clean as the pictures you see on Wood Database.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

I'm revising my guesses to Palletus Palletus. Common pallet wood.
Rodney


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I'll go back to "its wood from some kind of tree".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Amen! AL Guy - with the given pic's; we chose and 'discussed' - I will concur it is "its wood from some kind of tree".


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The two sizes of medullary rays and the ray fleck indicate maple.

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It COULD be maple. But the experts say alder.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> It COULD be maple. But the experts say alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


Please name the experts.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. You're looking at one.

I am an expert at all things wood. Anatomy included.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Well. You re looking at one.
> 
> I am an expert at all things wood. Anatomy included.
> 
> - TheFridge


Damn straight…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Fridge is the :" the all seeing god of wood" I am a believer!

And don"t leave out Jbay….


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Fridge is the :" the all seeing god of wood" I am a believer!
> 
> And don"t leave out Jbay….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry Desert,

No wood God here, 
All I know is Maple, Alder, Poplar, Oak, and maybe I could spot some Pine.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

No walnut??? For shame…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Jbay- I miscommunicated by not posting the entire quote from Fridge

"I am the all seeing god of wood. Unfortunately, all the wood I see is alder.

-Shooting down the walls of heartache. Bang bang. I am. The warrior."

I was refering to you as to being one of the experts, from a post by AGuy - sorry buddy-you can't be a God, but you are and truly, both past and present, an angel to Lumber Jocks!
If I missed anybody, oh well!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> No walnut??? For shame…
> 
> - TheFridge


Why would anyone want to challenge Alder? As in the Game of Thrones- what is the one true wood- Alder!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> No walnut??? For shame…
> 
> - TheFridge


There possibly could be a few more species that I could pick out if it was a bright enough day….


----------

